
Robert Scoble: I didn’t sexually harass women as I lacked power over them - RobAley
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/10/robert-scoble-i-didnt-sexually-harass-women-as-i-lacked-power-over-them/
======
twobyfour
So that makes it ok to grab someone's breast without consent?

I'm sorry, that's the most weaselly statement any of these schmucks have made
so far, and the bar for that is pretty high. (Or should I say low?)

